# Quill Pig



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Since it was April weather out there today I took a nice hike and enjoyed the sunshine. I was glad I didn't bring the pups due to bumping into a quill pig - my dogs invariably mess with them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice shot of the prickly critter.

I ate one once. Of course, without the quills. _/O


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

What did that taste like Saws? The only member of the rodent family I've eaten is a capybara. Pretty tasty.

I hear 'pine skins have a few admirable qualities for fly tying too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

All I remember was being young and it tasted like sh!*....

Maybe it was the way it was cooked. I remember there were plenty of avaliable toothpicks though. :mrgreen:


----------

